# CAGI this year?



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Any of you guys fishing the 24th? If I read right, it's on the White river in Indiana...atleast that is the closest location.

After this weekend at Pinehill, my girlfriend wants a pod  Thinking of getting her the A-pod. She doesn't want anything expensive, something other than my buzzbar/tripod. That and a pair of Micron M's and she'll be set.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, White River in Indpls.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You going? I'm sure Ak is going.... How 'bout it Ak?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I doubt it this year. I have an extreme croquet tournament that weekend in Columbus....so I might go that route. Should be a great time in Indy though. I'm plannin on going to their Indy Carpers event in October at Salinda though.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Uh.....is that a typo....or did you really mean croquet?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Extreme croquet man  It's an opportunity to make an ass of yourself, drink a LOT of Barley's Real Ale, and have a great time.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hell.. as much as you are doin the Mr. Mom job nowadays.... it may as well be extreme "crochet"..
BB.. i'm still undecided as to where i'll be fishing the CAGI.. its either going to be in IN, VA, or PA.. 1 of those 3..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

As long as the action is better than this weekend.... Had a great time, but the fishing could not have been worse. How many did you end up catching?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

2..lost a couple..


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

One fish every 24hrs. Sounds "premier" to me


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm not fishing the CAGI this year...my CAG membership expires next week and I won't be renewing it....


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Who crawled up your butt this time Mark?


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

tpet96 said:


> Who crawled up your butt this time Mark?


I'm not sure what you mean Shawn....I only joined last year to fish the CAGI, I paid up the week before the event....the whole kiss-ass lets try and please everybody Nerdberg philosophy is a little spineless and nauseating though...Maybe if there is a CAGI in Ohio next year I'll sign up again, but untill then CAG has absolutely nothing to offer me personally. The new NACA is a big improvement though...for a year or two its looked like a junior high newsletter for the basket weaving club...


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I wont be there to fish the CAGI. I have a wedding that weekend to go to. Would of liked to go because I wanna hit the White river there in Indy. Probably wont be at another event until Rayland in August. I know some fish will be caught there.

Jake


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> One fish every 24hrs. Sounds "premier" to me


I doesn't sound like the fishing was to spectacular elsewhere either. What exactly would you want from a fish-in?

Plus, Ak did catch his first hybrid.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Being that it was my first one, unless Cosi back in November counts? I wasn't sure what to expect. However, with it referred to as "premier" so often...it did set high expectations. Anytime I've seen premier used to describe a fishery, world class usually goes along with it.
So, yeah........I expected big fish....

I knew when I got there Friday night and Ak had not caught anything all day that something wasn't right.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sorry that you feel misled, but I have been entirely accurate with my reports from Pine Hill this year. I stand by Pine Hill as the best mirror water in Ohio. To my knowledge the biggest mirror in ohio has come out there at 26 pounds, and there are other 20 pound mirrors in there. I have spent two seperate weekends there this year and blanked on Saturday only to catch a fish or two on Sunday. Pine Hill has never been the type of place to expect to catch fish everytime out. It is a specimen mirror water. What I mean by this is that you are targeting a specific (small) group of large fish (mainly the mirrors). This type of water coupled with the unusual amount of chum (I am 1 of 3 carpers that frequent this venue), and the weather didn't seem to help (cold front moved through and rain dropped the water temp a lot). This made for an awful weekend of fishing. I'm sorry that you didn't catch anything, but I hope you learned something from this outing and the water. I have blanked, or banked few fish, at several events, but the key is to learn something from each venue to improve you abilities as an angler. Pine Hill is not for the faint of heart, or a beginner looking for instant action.

As for the CAGI, this is the same venue as the White River Invitational a couple weeks ago. These types of tournaments are very peggy and the fishing can also be rough. You could be looking at a situation similar to Pine Hill. In the last tourney there only 39 of 125 people caught fish and only 85 carp were banked in total. Luckily there with be less pressure at the CAGI since it is a more exclusive event. Just keep in mind that the fishing might not be better than Pine Hill. Also, bring sunscreen and a shelter for shade, because it will be rough out there.

I look forward to spending some more bank time with you.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to back Tim up on this 100%. The opportunity does exist to catch large fish in a fishery such as this. This has been proved on MANY trips with MANY large fish being caught by numerous individuals. In a lake where mirrors up to 26lbs have been landed (likely bigger fish.....who knows), and consistantly in the 20+lb range....don't you think this is above average for any waters that most of you fish on a regular basis? There were no misled advertising on this event. 

Planning events is no light work. Take Buckeye Lake for instance. People complain that the fish are too small, even when you can land 120+ fish in the weekend between the people there. I have landed 11 fish over 20lbs there now, in the 15 trips I have made. For the fish in's? I have yet to see anything over 14lbs be landed. 

It's not the organizers fault......things like that happen.

I would suggest that if anyone wants to catch 50 fish over 20lbs in a days of fishing, once you find that body of water....you better start charging admission because you will be rich. If it were that easy, you'd be saying "I'm going catching today...be back later".

Tim has learned one of the hard things about organizing events. It doesn't matter who the organizer is....or where the event is held....you cannot please 100% of the people. I've dealt with it, Bob Bernowski dealt with it, even Paul Binkley dealt with it here in Ohio. And no doubt...Phil D. will deal with the same thing down the road. You have to organize an event....make it fun and enjoyable for the majority...and leave it at that.

Not singling anyone out here.....just responding to a LOT of posts made on various message boards. Figured most of them view this one....and it was the place to make my comments


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tim,

I believe 3 years ago...it was much worse for the invitational.

Dick L. caught 9 fish, and won.
Next best was Bill Hodge with 3. I believe he and Corey tied. 
Next best was 2 fish.
Next best was 1 fish....I think there were 5 people with 1 fish.

The rest of the field blanked. That was 22 fish for 75 people. Out of those 75, only 9 caught fish. 

That venuse is just like any other venue. Some days it produces...some days it doesn't. Doesn't mean the fish aren't there....just other factors that won't allow it to produce.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

The event was great, no question about that... Obviously a lot of time and effort was put into the planning and raffles, discounted fishing rates, etc. 

Definately a learning experience :F 

Seems small waters like that will sometimes surprise you with monster carp. I know of a small pond near by that is said to have a 40 in it. Caught by an OGFer while bassin' or something? Even if he's way off...the fish is still high 20's to 30's.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

BB...I'm working on baiting a swim up here....that has known fish at 40" in length......guesstimate around 39lbs....and TONS of fish in the upper teens to low 30's. I wanna do a 1 day get together with a gruop of people to see how things turn out. I have never fished it for fish, but have been scouting it on a regular basis....and there are more fish and better size fish than any body of water I've been scouting. We had one almost take out our Jonboat last week......biggest carp I have personally seen with my eyes.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

AHHH......twist my arm


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Not to mention the 5.5lb smallie I landed. LOL.


----------

